
Whatever happened to labor? - duck
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/09/whatever-happened-to-labor.html
======
wccrawford
I think the point of this article is that simple things -should- be done by
machines, and humans should be used for things that require originality. (Of
course, there are still some manual labor tasks that we haven't invented the
machines for, yet.) Those jobs let people actually contribute to society,
instead of merely holding the line.

I'm not sure why this is such a hard concept.

